# Champagne trolley at the Fairmont Pacific Rim



## FredLondon (Feb 19, 2014)

[h=2]looking for photographer to shoot a product at a hotel in vancouver...[/h] 				   						 							 							 						 						 							 						 				 					 						Hi, 

I am a designer that has just designed and made a beautiful new  champagne trolley for the Fairmont Pacific Rim Hotel in Vancouver. 

I never got a chance to photograph the item before it was shipped so I'm  looking for someone to go to the hotel (liaise with the hotel  managemnet to find a convenient time and place to take some pictures of  the product.

Is there anyone out there might be able to help with this?

I can pay of course, but my budget is very limited.

How much would you charge to do this? Please let me know?

Thanks

Fred​


----------



## Designer (Feb 19, 2014)

Lesee... is it TiredIron who is in Vancouver?  Anybody else?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 19, 2014)

Actually, I'm just across the way in Victoria.  Sounds like about a $1500 + licensing job.


----------



## FredLondon (Feb 19, 2014)

wow, ok. I thought it would take about 30 mins plus travel time to and from, then another 30 mins to upload and send pics. My mistake.


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 19, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Actually, I'm just across the way in *Victoria*.  Sounds like about a $1500 + licensing job.



One of my favorite cities anywhere!


----------



## FredLondon (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't have that kind of money sadly. I was hoping to find someone that could charge for say half a day's work, which is what it would be. no?
Maybe i need to find a student(If that's all i can afford), which is why i posted the same message on another thread but i think someone has deleted or blocked that. Help!!


----------



## Designer (Feb 19, 2014)

FredLondon said:


> I don't have that kind of money sadly. I was hoping to find someone that could charge for say half a day's work, which is what it would be. no?
> Maybe i need to find a student(If that's all i can afford), which is why i posted the same message on another thread but i think someone has deleted or blocked that. Help!!



Ah, what you want then is an amateur.  A reasonably accomplished amateur can give you what you want for very little cost.  If I were local, I might consider it for lunch.  A nice lunch.  With a guest.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 19, 2014)

FredLondon said:


> wow, ok. I thought it would take about 30 mins plus travel time to and from, then another 30 mins to upload and send pics. My mistake.


Granted, $500 of that would be travel (our ferry system from Vancouver Island (where I live) to the mainland (Vancouver - yes, it is confusing!) is very expensive, but aside from that, it would be at least an hour to set up, 1-2 hours of refining, and two hours of actual shooting, and then an hour of tear-down.  If all you want is cheap & cheerful, call the hotel, talk to a bell-boy, e-transfer him $50 and ask him to take a cell-phone snap of it.


----------



## FredLondon (Feb 19, 2014)

I am not expecting finest quality. As your friend said, an accomplished amateur would do ok. I'd love to be in the market for the spectacular images that you would inevitably produce, but the money just ain't there. I spend most of my time dealing with clients that want alot for virtually nothing, so please don't imaging i'm one of those. What i am looking for is low to ok quality (one or two steps up from bellboy with smartphone), for a little bit of money.
Where do you think i should look for this person? Any tips would be very gratefully accepted.
I'm a londoner based in Sweden, so really out of my depth here...
Fred


----------



## Designer (Feb 19, 2014)

Keep haunting the enthusiast forum websites.  Ask the local chamber of commerce if they know of any camera clubs in the area.  Ask the hotel manager to help you find a local amateur.  

When you find one, ask to see some photos (just to be sure).  Offer NO MORE than a simple gift or lunch.  Do not offer money.  

Good luck!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 19, 2014)

Vancouver camera clubs - Mr. Google is your friend!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 19, 2014)

You could look on ASMP's site where there's a Find a Photographer section; however to the photographers listing there being professionals this seems like it would be considered commercial work - so they probably would quote within whatever is the going rate for this type of job (doubt that would be inexpensive). 

Did the hotel buy the cart direct or from an interior design company? Could whoever purchased it from you help make arrangements for you to get a photo of it?

And you know of course on a message board it's hard to know if someone's situation is as described when the person posting is new to the site; I would take that into consideration with this type request.


----------

